# Absinthe....



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever had the pleausre of this forbidden drink?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Not yet, but next time the wife and I visit her parents in England I will. They recently legalized it again there.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

I've had the "new and improved" Absinthe.. I hope the older stuff was better.

It tasted like crappy licorice and wouldn't get a nun buzzed. Erase any thoughts of mild hallucinogenic properties that you might have.. there are none.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

From what I know (which is very little). Absinthe tastes really nasty...That is why peple warm melt suger in a spoon and stir it in.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

The legal stuff in europe has only a small amount of the hallucinogenic ingredient since it was legalized. You're not going to see the stuff VanGough saw, but then you're not going to cut your ear off either :r


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

you also have prepare it a certain way if i remember correctly. me and a few friends are going to try some this summer.


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

I had absinthe in Amsterdam last month. It tastes like...well....shit. Its really bitter if you just drink it like it is. In A-Dam they pour a liquid (no idea what it was) on a sugar cube and then drop it in your glass, stir it around and then it tastes better. It was definately an experience.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Wu9lf said:


> I had absinthe in Amsterdam last month. It tastes like...well....shit. Its really bitter if you just drink it like it is. In A-Dam they pour a liquid (no idea what it was) on a sugar cube and then drop it in your glass, stir it around and then it tastes better. It was definately an experience.


you pour water over the sugar.
So what was the experience like?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

jgrimball said:


> Has anyone ever had the pleausre of this forbidden drink?


I had some when I was in the Navy back in 78. Don't remember it (go figure!) as I was in Japan at the time and probably already hammered. I tried it on a dare... that is about all I can remember.

Ah yes the good ol.... errrr

Ah yes the old days :al

_________________:tpd:


----------



## SHREK (Apr 9, 2005)

Tried it once some time ago just to say I had. Had to drink a half bottle of scotch just to kill the taste. It would probably strip paint quite nicely though.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

there is only two or three countrys that have the real absinth...many including canada have it without the active ingriediant which is wormwood, they use it for cooking mainly...well i believe the soviet union, amsterdam, and like sweden are the only places with the real stuff...also called the green fairly..yes they put water in it which gives it a green milky look...they say a little bit makes you stoned and alot make you drunk...you need to take not too much for the stoned feeling..but it does make people crazy..wormwood is lethal in large doses.


----------



## poloboy7 (Apr 19, 2005)

I tried while I was in Amsterdam last year. While I can't say that it was the most delicious tasting drink that I have ever had, it was not too bad. One thing for sure is that it was really strong. One drink and I was feeling tipsy. Absinthe is definitely something to try, but I dunno if I would ever drink it again for the taste.


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> So what was the experience like?


I just felt really drunk. Everything was bouncing up an down and voices sounded really strange, almost drawn out. I didn't feel sick at all, which was weird. My friend an I both drank a good amount of it and it took us over 2 hours to get back to our hostel. Turns out it was only about a 1/2 mile away. I've never been that intoxicated before without a hangover the next day.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

absinthe makes the heart grow fonder?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Real Absinthe! Mmmmm.... Well, yes.... you are supposed to pour cold water over a sugar cube and into the absinthe then stir. Overall, most of the hallucinigenic substances in the original absinthe are now illegal in most of the western world, although if you go to Hungary or other eastern european countries and buy local 'sinthe it probably still has them in. As for the liqourice taste... well, Pernod was pretty much invented as the common man's absinthe! It's just what it's always tasted of... just like sambuca.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

On a random 'sinthe note.. if you like these three drinks: Absinthe (duh), sambuca and red aftershock (cinnamon schnapps pretty much at 40%/80 proof) here's a little shooter for you, if you got shot glasses, layer 'em up!

In this order:
1/3 Aftershock
1/3 Sambuca
1/3 'Sinthe

Called an Italian Flag. Don't attempt this if you only like sweet shots!
Hehe... The one thing I miss about being a supervisior and not a barman in my club is serving people cocktails, until they ask for a drink to knock their socks off and serving them one of these babies! 

In fact, even if you do only like sweet shooters, try this just once. Even if you hate it, give it to someone you don't like!


----------

